# Linux Mint 9 (Isadora)



## NewsBytes (Jul 22, 2010)

We tested the new Linux Mint version 9 codenamed Isadora based on the Ubuntu Linux distribution. Mint is a user friendly, easy to use OS which focuses more on first time users. During the installation process Mint and Ubuntu basically feel and operate the same way with the only seeming difference being the background image. Installation took barely 15 minutes, all the instructions were simple and easy to follow. However there is no prompt about boot selection and the installation straight away...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

